# Nature Pure Water Filters



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

I've been looking at these on Outdoor bits and I think I might fit one to the van. Has anyone had any experience of them? 

They seem to be an American bit of kit, is it compatable with an Autotrail Cheyenne water system or would I need a "booster" pump to give sufficient pressure to then supply the taps or not?

Thanks


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

We have one on the Murvi and it works very happily with the standard water pump.

I've just replaced the filter on ours. We bought the filter at a discounted (!?) price of £45 at the NEC from General Ecology. GE recommend changing it every year but I'm not sure if that is really necessary.

It's not a lot to pay for peace of mind, though tap water throughout the EU is now reckoned to be palatable without further filtering.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Roy, did you fit it yourself, and if so how easy was it? I've seen the video on Outdoor bits and it looks simple enough, but you never know what's been edited to look easy!


----------



## ovalball (Sep 10, 2008)

I've fitted one and it was easy,but i suppose it depends on the layout of your van regarding access to pipes etc.The only downside i have found is that it greatly reduces the flow of the water to the tap.You can get one with its own dedicated tap and i think that would be a better option.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Does that mean the feed for the "spare" tap would have to come direct from the tank with it's own pump or would it just be a divider in the vans own system? If it comes from the vans' system I would have thought that would still result in a lower pressure because the vans' pump is only going to deliver the same pressure.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I have a separate tap which is used for just drinking water - that way the filter 'lasts' longer. My kit came with 'Tees' and I just cut the cold feed and applied the Tee. As already said 'for peace of mind'


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Hi
We had one fitted last year in our MH, had a separate tap that came with it. It works off the vans pump but a separate switch was fitted.
Great bit of kit, by the way, no more bottled water, the only downside is in winter when i,ve drained the systen down, i can,t just nip out to the van and help myself :lol: :lol: 

Paul.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Nature Pure is by miles the best thing we ever fitted to our RV. You simply do not have to worry about the water you put in the tank, it comes out consistantly pure. Brilliant


----------



## Dizziblonde (Jan 30, 2006)

We have a nature pure filter fitted in our van by the previous owner. Having had two previous vans without a water filter. I would certainly fit one in the next van if we ever change again. I am so impressed with this cracking bit of kit it would be my first accessory purchase.

Its ease of use, especially in european countries where it saves you buying bottled water is great. The coffee certainly tastes better. Go for it take the plunge and buy one. I have just replaced the filter now after two years use. I think the company recommend to change either by time or by litres used.

Dai


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

We had one fitted as it was a real squeeze to get it into the cupboard under the sink to maximise the use of the cupboard. It has a separate dedicated tap and we use it for drinking water but not for general use and not for any bathroom uses. It is definitely worth the investment and the hassle involved in the fitting. Just remember to drain it down in winter if the van is put to bed so it doesn't get damaged in the cold.


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

we've used one for about 5 years now, and would not be without it. definitely use a separate tap, and the filter will do a full year. we use filtered water for all veg washing, cooking, and of course drinking neat.

des


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

They are straightforward to fit. If you have a seperate tap one just branch off the cold pipe somewhere convenient, don't go all the way back to the tank.

At boat shows by the river apparently they chuck a pipe into the river, pump it through the nature pure and then drink it - I am going what I was told, never seen it done though

stew


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes, that's perfectly safe, stew.

They are the only filter I've come across that removes viruses as well as all the other nasties. They only thing you need to know is that the muddier and murkier the water you feed into it, the shorter the life of the cartridge. That's it.

For hiking/ travelling I also use a portable Katadyn water filter:
Katadyn Mini

Dave


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Had one 3 years now and love it, only had to change filter once so far as we have separate tap and therefore don't filter all water. 

Fitting was easy and he is NO DIY'er, and it worked  

Just a word of caution we had to come through cupboard under sink where Trauma is situated and find the first metre of water is very warm. 

Mandy


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Filter*

Hello,

We are on our second kit.

Bought the first one for our first motorhome off someone on here.

When we changed the motorhome last year, one of the first things I did was fit another Nature Pure.

I did speak with several specialists about fitting a cheaper domestic one but as soon as they saw the Specs for the Nature pure they said they could not get anywhere near that for purity.

Enough Said.

TM


----------



## bigbus (May 1, 2005)

This is by far the best thing we've ever had on our Motorhome. I fitted it to our previous one about 6 years ago when we had a slight taste of plastic with our drinking water, not only did it eliminate ALL tastes from then on it seemed to make all sources of water taste the same and as good and sweet as mineral water. The first fit was using the Nature Pure supplied tap and T-ing into the cold supply pipe beneath the sink, this was great as we had sufficient room to fit the tap on the worksurface. When I removed it before sale of said Motorhome then all was made good and a chrome hole cover from the plumbers merchant covered the hole in the work top. The same unit was then fitted into our current vehicle which having less available work surface to fit the tap I placed it inline with the cold water supply to the kitchen tap. This reduced the cold water flow to the sink considerably but as this water is only used for drinking it was no different to the speed it came out of the Nature Pure tap. If we ever need a high pressure cold supply then we use the bathroom tap, the hot taps all remain full pressure. When you come to remove the filter to replace it you'll be pleasantly surprised what you find lurking in the filter housing, creatures and all!

Go for it and stay safe!


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I have one in my Eura and wouldn't be without it. When you see people using the fresh water tap to clean cassettes I think it is essential now. Will be putting one in my Bus conversion ASAP.

I fitted it myself. There is a post on my blog about that. Ended up with a scalded back during fitting :lol: 

Karl


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

resurrecting this post to ask if someone can tell me how much worktop space I'll need to fit the tap? There doesn't seem to be much space in the van I'm getting but I really want one of these :? 
thanks  
-H


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

If you watch the video it will show you around how much space you need and how to fit it.

Advert is for the non tap type but video is for seperate tap, which I would recommend unless you want to filter your washing up water too.

Mandy

http://www.outdoorbits.com/nature-pure-water-filter-no-tap-p-537.html


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

We have one on our laika and would not be without it.

Whilst in Morocco we took water from some very dubious sources and never had a problem.

Ours was fitted on the vehicle when we purchased it. 

If I was fitting it myself I would have gone the extra mile and fitted a second tap in the bathroom as cleaning your teath can be a week area for water born problems.

Hope this helps 

Neil


----------



## Gonediving (Feb 24, 2007)

Just measured our tap - takes up a space of about 3'' by 2''. 

It works a treat in our Twin. Best thing we ever fitted in Addie.


----------

